# Guess the dog breed game!



## Dizzy socks (5 August 2012)

Guess the dog breed game! The person who guesses correctly posts the next photo







an easy one to start ( i think )


----------



## lilyoftheincas (5 August 2012)

Newfie


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 August 2012)

Yup


----------



## joeanne (5 August 2012)

Short and sweet


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

The person who guesses correctly posts the next photo

soooo?


----------



## Dizzy socks (5 August 2012)

lily of theincas do you want to go? if not, someone else can


----------



## lilyoftheincas (5 August 2012)

ahh woops! didn't see that part  






[/IMG]


----------



## joeanne (5 August 2012)

Dogue d' bordeux


----------



## lilyoftheincas (5 August 2012)

yep


----------



## joeanne (5 August 2012)




----------



## kajabe (5 August 2012)

komondor?


----------



## joeanne (5 August 2012)

Yup


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Damn it, have got no dog photos on my phone


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Not the best picture, she is much prettier, and my paint work needs re doing 

So what is she?


----------



## Red30563 (5 August 2012)

Flat-coated retriever?


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Long haired Weimaraner??? Think I'm wrong though xx


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Correct star trooper  x

Looks much prettier , caught her as she just woke up 

Next ....


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Hang on, let me find one  it's a xbreed though, is that allowed?


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

That would make for a very intersting bunch of guesses  go for it


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

I hate photobucket sometimes!!!

Here you go


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

Terrier x whippet


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Partly right


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Chiuaua x whippet?


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

No!!!!!!!!


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Boston bulldog x whippet ?


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

No  do you want a clue?


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

How big is it. Lab whippet.


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Sheepdogs x whippet


----------



## Supertrooper (5 August 2012)

Aru is nearest, she was whippet x collie xx


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

I was miles away


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

This one might be a bit challenging....


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Cross or pure?


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

Is it one of those Inuit hybrid thingers or a shiba inu x


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Ditto 

I am thinking dingo x , or that dog that can't bark, can't remember the name


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Pure


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Puffin hunting dog - llundehund or something?


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

Basenji Mulledwhine but I don't think so lol


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Nope not an inuit or basenji.
Hmmm I had read about them in lectures but with more research done now they appear to be more unusual than I thought....should I give more clues in a few more guess'?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

What about my answer


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Puffin hunting dog - llundehund or something?
		
Click to expand...

Norwegian Lundehund it is.
We had a good portion of a lecture based on a unique Gi issue the breed has.....turns out they are one of the most rare breeds in the world...sigh....well that lecture is going to be super useful to general practice!


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

I've never actually seen one but I knew they had extra toes which is what prompted the guess.

Give me a second....


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Lovely dog, what is it's GI issue?

Sorry off topic


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Here ya go...







Pure bred


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Belgium Shepard ( not sure which type ) ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Nope! None of the four Belgian Shepherds.


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

Croatian sheep dog


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Nope!


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Spit the dog ?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Not right, but my favourite answer so far


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

Russian Terrier?

I have no clue


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Do you lot need a clue?


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Yes please


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

I posted at the same time as you lol is it a Russian terrier?


----------



## FfionWinnie (5 August 2012)

Hmm I have seen one before and it's at the back of my mind but mmmmmhhhhh

It's not a pumi is it.


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Nope, not a Russian and not a Pumi.

Here is the smooth coated version....I threw a curve ball with the coat type...


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

dutch shepherd


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

That doesn't make it any easier


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Correct, Dutch Herder, the first pic was a wirehair. Over to you!


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Shepard type of some sort


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)




----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Otterhound?


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Omg another one I thnk I know, either otter hound, or that French breed!!!!


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			Lovely dog, what is it's GI issue?

Sorry off topic 

Click to expand...

They have a set of Gi issues that causes them to be unable to absorb nutrients through their Gi system leading to starvation and death. Its a genetic condition and appears to be why they have become so rare  Lovely looking little dogs though arent they?

Anyhow back to the game....looks at cavecanems pic..squints a bit...nope still no idea.


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

otterhound correct


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

OT but I can't imagine hunting puffins is that popular these days either Aru?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Oh bugger!!! Right, hang on a mo!!! Or do you want to go MW?


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Nope, I don't know how to post from the web 

Next


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

OK, pure bred again


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

beucheron?!


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			OT but I can't imagine hunting puffins is that popular these days either Aru?
		
Click to expand...

I freely admit that I went for the most obscure breed I had ever came across  
Poor otters  they are sooo cute....that said so are puffins...Speaking of cute things that are tasty and hunted....why is it there is no Rabbit or Harehound dog?or do we throw the sighthounds in that category?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Yep! A Beauceron, You're on fire!


Aru, I thought Harriers hunt hares 
Didn't the Otterhound nearly die out because of the protection of otters?
Our local pack is a mixture of Harriers and Otterhound typer.


----------



## dingle12 (5 August 2012)

http://s131.photobucket.com/albums/...ew&current=Photo036-1.jpg&mediafilter=noflash

For some reason my iPad won't copy photobucket? But what breed is gizmo (terrier) and jake


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

oh is it, dont they look funny with their ears done, I wasnt sure cos of that point although you did pick a breed that has a large breeding kennels up the road


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Damn beat me to it


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

Ok heres a tricky one


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

I am guessing gizmo us border x yorkie


----------



## dingle12 (5 August 2012)

Border bit is right but what's the other half lol.


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

German pointer?


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

MW, nope


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

That wad for the puppy photo !

As for gizmo ???? No ideas


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Thai ridgeback?


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

Dingle - Is Jake a lab X border collie or a lab X whippet?


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

Aru, Nope


----------



## dingle12 (5 August 2012)

Yep jake lab x collie  dad nice chunky black lab mum a blue Merle.

Any idea what giz is crossed with?


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Corgi ?


----------



## dingle12 (5 August 2012)

Mw is that for giz corgi lol. Clue terrier with long legs.


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

Is gizmo a parson russell terrier X Border terrier?


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Airedale x border for gizmo ?


----------



## dingle12 (5 August 2012)

Jake10 - 2 out of two


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Bugger


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Viszla....in a brown varient?


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

heres an adult one if it helps 






ETA no aru they only come in ginger!


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

Yay!  Which breed is this?


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

Vizslak is that a wire haired pointer (no idea which type of pointer though)


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			heres an adult one if it helps 






ETA no aru they only come in ginger!
		
Click to expand...

German wire haired pointer?

Edited to add...i thought that about Viszlas alright but Google claims a brown varient is rare but possible


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

no, it is a pointer/hpr....of germanic origin. FCI recognised pure breed.........

nope not a gwp either


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

Argh come on I said german pointer !!!!


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

jake10 thats a sweedish vallhund


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

mulledwhine said:



			Argh come on I said german pointer !!!! 

Click to expand...

No its not a german pointer


----------



## mulledwhine (5 August 2012)

It is not the supposed wired Baird Weimaraner is it? They always look more brown tha grey!!!!


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

nope 

I'll give you another clue it was originally a cross between an english pointer and another breed


----------



## Jake10 (5 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			jake10 thats a sweedish vallhund
		
Click to expand...

I thought that would be a hard one


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

My friend has one  (vallhund)


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

I would have got that as well, I love Vallhunds  Vizzy is on fire tonight


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Slovakian pointer?
Also the Vallhund one should have been hard but there used to be a lady on here with a dog similar to that...was it finnishvallhund or something like that?


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

no slovaks are weimy coloured.
Finnishlaphund you are thinking of? I miss her!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 August 2012)

Valhund. Easy one:


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Valhund. Easy one:





Click to expand...

Oi wait your turn! You have to guess mine first!!


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			no slovaks are weimy coloured.
Finnishlaphund you are thinking of? I miss her!
		
Click to expand...

Finnishlaphund indeed.Waay off breedwise then  Anyone know whatever happened to her? I always enjoyed reading her posts


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

no she just disappeared  
Does everyone give up on the pointy breed? I shall dig out another if so


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

I just checked on FB and no activity since 2010, I miss her too.

Sorry Vizzy I would need to cheat and consult my MacMillan Book of Dog Breeds!!


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

LOL ok its a Pudelpointer.........you can guess what cross that originally was I am sure! Older breed though, developed in germany in the 1800's english pointer x standard poodle originally. 
Have an easier one


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Hamiltonstovare?


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

yup over to you


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Gonna hand to CT as I can't be bothered to log in to Photobucket again  Pudelpointer a good one!



cinnamontoast said:








Click to expand...


----------



## Vizslak (5 August 2012)

puppy pics are much harder arent they?! erm.....akita?!


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 August 2012)

Is ct's a Keeshond


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 August 2012)

And I miss Finny too


----------



## Aru (5 August 2012)

Inuit?
Also seeing as I see Northern irish people on here...Is tomorrow a Bank holiday for ye?


----------



## CorvusCorax (5 August 2012)

Only in RoI!


----------



## Aru (6 August 2012)

Cheers CaveCanem. 
Its time for me to go hunting for Northern Irish and English qualifications so got to do a few calls tomorrow nice to know ye arent shutting down...Not a lot of Vet jobs going in Ireland so it looks likes I may be wandering further afield than I had hoped. Ah well its not quite as far away as canada


----------



## Dizzy socks (6 August 2012)

Alaskan Malamute?


----------



## Montyforever (6 August 2012)

Pomeranian?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Is ct's a Keeshond
		
Click to expand...

Yup, told you it was easy! Pomeranian?!


----------



## blackcob (6 August 2012)

ETA: MM, I forgot about Minsterley show - it's a Saturday though.


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

Azawakh


----------



## blackcob (6 August 2012)

Indeed!


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 August 2012)

Lol black cob the link had the name of the breed on it!!


----------



## blackcob (6 August 2012)

Why were you looking at the link?


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

I was with an Azawakh & a Sloughi at the weekend!


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 August 2012)

Because if you get it notified to you by email it has the link in the email. I was not looking at it particularly but neither am I blind!


----------



## milo'n'molly (6 August 2012)

Aru said:















This one might be a bit challenging....
		
Click to expand...

http://m1019.photobucket.com/albumv...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6Y58RDPPIYwH20V9Jh3plpU= 

Dunno if that has worked. I got stopped at Branham last year by a woman talking about Norwegian lundhounds. Took me a while to catch on that she thought mine was one. Will let you guess what he really is


----------



## Montyforever (6 August 2012)

Ct - a neighbour breeds them! They look scarily like the Pomeranian puppies ..


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Can't do Minsterley BC, think we may retire anyhow, she was only 5th yesterday, definitely peaked!


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:











Can't do Minsterley BC, think we may retire anyhow, she was only 5th yesterday, definitely peaked!

Click to expand...

Kooikerhondje?


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Well that was obviously far too easy!


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

have spent ALL day looking at unusual dog breeds lol


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)




----------



## Cinnamontoast (6 August 2012)

montyforever said:



			Ct - a neighbour breeds them! They look scarily like the Pomeranian puppies .. 

Click to expand...

Weirdly, our breeder for my Keeshond also bred poms! Slightly crazy household!


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Peruvian hairless dog?


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Peruvian hairless dog?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed!!


----------



## Mlini (6 August 2012)

Just realised you have to get one to put one on...


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Ugly little bugger isn't it!

Here ya go







Oops, didn't mean yours Mlini , was talking about the hairless thingy.  Pug x something for yours?


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2012)

Klee Klai I dont how to spell it


I am useless at posting pictures lol


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Nope, not klee klai


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Mlini said:



			Just realised you have to get one to put one on...
		
Click to expand...

Aw leave it up Mlini, he/she is cute, and you make my post look somewhat strange now your pic has gone.


----------



## blackcob (6 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Can't do Minsterley BC, think we may retire anyhow, she was only 5th yesterday, definitely peaked!

Click to expand...

LOL! There was a lovely five month old GSD pup at Dorrington on Saturday, got best puppy.  

I've booked the day off for Minsterley as I've promised to source my mother some ducks from the poultry show - let us all pray that the new dog guard in the boot holds out for the trip home and there is no wolf/duck interaction.


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

That photo is at an awful angle MM.


GSMD?


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

Blame google images s4sugar.  Yep thats right, Greater Swiss Mountain Dog.


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

I'll put this one up again - not off Google images as I took the photo.


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

Portuguese water dog?

Bergamasco sheep dog?


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

No.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2012)

Catalan Sheepdog


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

No.


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2012)

Polish lowland sheepdpg


----------



## lilyoftheincas (6 August 2012)

Hungarian Puli?


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

No & No.


----------



## FfionWinnie (6 August 2012)

Tibetan terrier


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

No.


I'll give a clue. This photo was taken at a show - in the Best in Show ring.


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 August 2012)

Kuvasz?


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Kuvasz?
		
Click to expand...

Where?


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 August 2012)

On a tennis court?!


----------



## CorvusCorax (6 August 2012)

I have to go out - if I am right, someone else can take my go


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

You are not right  and I think it was a basketball court.


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

komondor?


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

No.


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

has someone already said spanish water dog? 

It looks like a bearded collie with a f'd up coat Lmao!


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			has someone already said spanish water dog? 

It looks like a bearded collie with a f'd up coat Lmao!
		
Click to expand...

No one has and I agree about the coat.
This dog went BIS at an ARBA show in Florida and I got to go over it. Beautifully constructed dog under that mess.
I asked about the coat as they had got it wrong - Bergamasco felts instead of soft cords. The pro handler smirked and said I was from Yurop and would know the difference but the local judges didn't know any better. They planned to clip it off and start over with the cording.

I didn't tell him it was the first one I'd seen.

Your turn...


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

lol that would have been my first guess but for some reason when I skimmed through the first time I thought it had been guessed. Bet it was cracking when they redid the coat. 
Ok then


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

Eh so what was it then???????????? a bearded collie?


----------



## s4sugar (6 August 2012)

It was a Spanish water dog - just about every other Spanish dog or corded dog came up but not this actual breed.

I know Vislak's one but will let others have a chance. Area is better known for it's horses & Cattle.


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

lexiedhb said:



			Eh so what was it then???????????? a bearded collie?
		
Click to expand...

spanish water dog


----------



## MurphysMinder (6 August 2012)

But spelt differently s4s.  I'm about to eat so will leave it to someone else .


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			But spelt differently s4s.  I'm about to eat so will leave it to someone else .
		
Click to expand...

I want its PROPER name


----------



## Dobiegirl (6 August 2012)

Munsterlander


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			It was a Spanish water dog - just about every other Spanish dog or corded dog came up but not this actual breed.

I know Vislak's one but will let others have a chance. Area is better known for it's horses & Cattle.
		
Click to expand...

Pah Spanish/ Portuguese same difference LOL


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

LOL Lex, portuguese arent corded for starters....mind you neither is that poor soul strictly speaking! 
Nope DG


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

Greek sheep dog?
Pyrenean Mastiff?
Tornjak?


----------



## lexiedhb (6 August 2012)

No wait

Stabyhouns?


----------



## Vizslak (6 August 2012)

You got it also known as the frisian pointer


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			You got it also known as the frisian pointer 

Click to expand...

I really like em...... nice doggies- learnt so much yesterday scouring tinternet for unusual dogs.....


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Chongqing Dog - but a rather chunky example.


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

Indeed!


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Lets make it easy-


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

cant see its head properly is it a saluki?


----------



## Dobiegirl (7 August 2012)

Borzoi, and if I guess correctly someon else can put up a picture.


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Borzoi, and if I guess correctly someon else can put up a picture.
		
Click to expand...

yea I'm torn between a saluki and a borzoi, its built like a borzoi but it has a rubbish coat if it is unless its a youngun, if its a saluki its built badly! And like I said, cant see its head properly, would make it much easier to tell!

ets based on what I have just said above its more likely to be a borzoi isnt it


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 August 2012)

I think it probably is a borzoi, but agree the coat looks very fine.


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Not a Borzoi and salukis never have an arched topline.


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

Long haired Whippet?

Tazi?

Silken Windhound?


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 August 2012)

Is there really a breed called Silken windhound


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Not a Borzoi and salukis never have an arched topline.
		
Click to expand...

Thats why I changed my mind and plumped for borzoi! Right, ok then..........erm


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

MurphysMinder said:



			Is there really a breed called Silken windhound 

Click to expand...

Indeedy!!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silken_Windhound


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

I reckon its a silken or a long haired whip....never heard of either mind you, I am not knowledgeable on hound group at all!


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 August 2012)

I have a couple of windhounds, but they are not so much silken as stinking!
It does look like a long haired whippet, but I didn't know they existed, sound rather nice.


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

I think Lexi gets it. 
It is a Silken Windhound  -a breed created to have the characteristics of a Borzoi but in a more modern family friendly size.
These were recognised by the UKC in 2011 and there are quite a few in the UK.


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

learn something new everyday! Well done Lex!


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

LOL- whoop whoop!!

Will take you lot 2 secs- but just because I want one- lots!!


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

catahoula leopard dog


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			catahoula leopard dog 

Click to expand...

yep!!


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)




----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Gammel Dansk Hønsehund?


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

I have no idea what one of those is....so no! 

ets Oh I have never heard an old danish pointer called by that name, no its not.  infact they dont come in black and white


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			I have no idea what one of those is....so no! 

Click to expand...

Old Danish pointer is the near translation but the above is what we see in FCI catalogues.


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

yea ^^ read my edit! I was aware of the ODP but not its 'official' name


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Vizslak said:



			yea ^^ read my edit! I was aware of the ODP but not its 'official' name
		
Click to expand...

Doh!
It's a Braque d'Auvergne


----------



## lexiedhb (7 August 2012)

Braque D'Auvergne Dog


----------



## Vizslak (7 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Doh!
It's a Braque d'Auvergne
		
Click to expand...

It is


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

I've got cat wrangling to do so let Lexi have a go.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (7 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			I think Lexi gets it. 
It is a Silken Windhound  -a breed created to have the characteristics of a Borzoi but in a more modern family friendly size.
These were recognised by the UKC in 2011 and there are quite a few in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few in rescue last I looked 

I want a Frisian pointer!! Tall long haired springer!!


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Quite a few in rescue last I looked 

Click to expand...

I only know of a couple that have been rehomed in the UK.

There is a high profile "rescue" on the West Coast of the USA that always has rescue puppies of Silken Windhounds , Borzoi & Irish wolfhounds among it's 45 different breeds of puppies available. 

Gullible people are everywhere.


----------



## milo'n'molly (7 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			That photo is at an awful angle MM.


GSMD?
		
Click to expand...

will get a better photo off computer tomorrow, very impressed with all these breeds as never heard of most. What's a gsmd? He's a designer breed I'll have you know


----------



## CAYLA (7 August 2012)




----------



## CorvusCorax (7 August 2012)

Japanese Chin.


Milo n Molly, think S4S was talking to MurphysMinder


----------



## CAYLA (7 August 2012)

U cheated


----------



## CAYLA (7 August 2012)




----------



## Alexart (7 August 2012)

Woah that little dog is fugly!!!
How about this pup -


----------



## Alexart (7 August 2012)

Cayla your 2 dogs - bearded collie possibly and a giant snauzer.


----------



## s4sugar (7 August 2012)

Nah - P.O.N or Polish Lowland Sheepdog & Black Russian.


----------



## CAYLA (8 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Nah - P.O.N or Polish Lowland Sheepdog & Black Russian.
		
Click to expand...

Correct


----------



## CAYLA (8 August 2012)

Alexart said:



			Woah that little dog is fugly!!!
How about this pup - 





Click to expand...

Looks like baby leonberger but I dont think it is as they dont come in that colour?


----------



## s4sugar (8 August 2012)

& Alexart's puppy is a baby Caucasian Ovcharka.

Someone else can put a photo up. I'm off to bed for 3 hours - waiting on a cat kittening.


----------



## Alexart (8 August 2012)

S4sugar got it!  Never heard of a polish lowland sheepdog - cool!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 August 2012)

Met one in the woods a while back:


----------



## CorvusCorax (8 August 2012)

Well I wasn't going to get accused of cheating again, I know a couple of BRTs   

That's a Leonberger


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Well I wasn't going to get accused of cheating again, I know a couple of BRTs   

That's a Leonberger
		
Click to expand...

Mine? No.


----------



## CAYLA (8 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Well I wasn't going to get accused of cheating again, I know a couple of BRTs   

That's a Leonberger
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CAYLA (8 August 2012)

Estrela Mountain Dog?


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 August 2012)

Yup, estrela it is!


----------



## milo'n'molly (8 August 2012)

Ok, will try better photo. I know I didn't guess right but I can't compete with you lot  

http://m1019.photobucket.com/albumv...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6f6C6f5EItJB0WX1jwLIhQ4=

Won't give the designer name of my pedigree dog  as I feel it will give the game away

http://m1019.photobucket.com/albumv...VNb6G05t/9Uc2bXPFl/8e6f6C6f5EItJB0WX1jwLIhQ4=


----------



## s4sugar (9 August 2012)

I think I have a go in hand -


----------



## s4sugar (22 August 2012)

Bumping as I spotted this photo when I went to photobucket for the Samoyed picture.
In answer to the PMs - no it isn't.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 August 2012)

Hovawart?


----------



## blackcob (22 August 2012)

Wouldn't you hate to have a blond one and have it constantly mistaken for a goldie?


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 August 2012)

Tell me about it, I think I can finally ditch the 'no he is not a fricking Gronendael' t-shirt...


----------



## s4sugar (22 August 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Hovawart?
		
Click to expand...

Yup.

I first met one of these at a county show with a dog section. It belonged to someone who had come over to meet the rare breed I was judging and she was horrified that the man on the gate directed her to the gundog benches. We all suggested that perhaps a second, rarer, breed was not for her as I don't think the classic:- " mongrels are not allowed in the show" would have been well received.


----------



## CorvusCorax (22 August 2012)

I actually have a black and tan one sitting in Photobucket! DAMN!!!


----------

